# Wounded Warriors Sailing Day



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2015)

As some of you are aware, I am a big supporter of the Wounded Warriors initiative, and in particular, the Wounded Warriors Run BC which is the Vancouver Island element.  Yesterday some of the team members and sponsors were invited aboard HMCS Oriole, the Royal Canadian Navy's sail training ship for a day of sailing and fun in the sun clouds and rain.
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7.


----------



## Designer (Jun 25, 2015)

#5; snub the wheel and launch the spinnaker.  Why not!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 25, 2015)

Whoa! Look at #5! Talk about putting the viewer there! felt like I should hang on to the arm of my chair! lol

Great set and a good cause. Superbly done.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice set! Great cause!!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome set John. #5 would have scared the crap out of me.


----------



## baturn (Jun 25, 2015)

What happened to the pics???


----------



## baturn (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow! Port rail under water. 35 years, John, and in #2 is the cutest Sub Lt. I've ever seen.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2015)

Designer said:


> #5; snub the wheel and launch the spinnaker.  Why not!


Actually the wheels' not snubbed; that red line is one of the mizzen sheets, but it is a totally cool, unintentional, optical illusion.



vintagesnaps said:


> Whoa! Look at #5! Talk about putting the viewer there! felt like I should hang on to the arm of my chair! lol
> 
> Great set and a good cause. Superbly done.


 Thanks Other Sharon! 


MSnowy said:


> Nice set! Great cause!!


 Cheers!


baturn said:


> Wow! Port rail under water. 35 years, John, and in #2 is the cutest Sub Lt. I've ever seen.


 You and me both brother; they didn't recruit 'em like that when i was that age!



Bryston3bsst said:


> Good on you, friend.
> 
> Yes sir....number 5 please in a 30 X 40....that will work just fine.


 Thanks!  Would you like regrular or expidited shipping on that?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 26, 2015)

Woah! Number 5 is making me a little sea sick. Lol!

It sure looks like a fun day, and a great project!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Woah! Number 5 is making me a little sea sick. Lol!
> 
> It sure looks like a fun day, and a great project!


Thanks! It was and it is!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 26, 2015)

Excellent set well done.#5 really is something indeed.I would have slide down the deck and in the drink.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Excellent set well done.#5 really is something indeed.I would have slide down the deck and in the drink.


You learn really quick to hold on tight! Or else.  Apparently the crew have a fair bit of experience in recovering people who've gone over the side...


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 28, 2015)

How in the heck am I supposed to relax in my beck chair when they are driving the boat like that???

Wonderful set, it looks like a lot of work and even more fun!!!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> How in the heck am I supposed to relax in my beck chair when they are driving the boat like that???
> 
> Wonderful set, it looks like a lot of work and even more fun!!!


No relaxing permitted; everyone turns to (unless they're holding a camera!  )

Thanks, it is and it was!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 28, 2015)

tirediron said:


> No relaxing permitted; everyone turns to (*unless they're holding a camera! * )



*Slacker!!!*


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > No relaxing permitted; everyone turns to (*unless they're holding a camera! * )
> ...


I prefer to think of it as 'smart'.


----------



## Jasii (Jun 29, 2015)

Excellent series depicting: "Been there, Done that" Sorry had to Google for the "Wounded warriors" and was able to appreciate the pics even more subsequently......


----------



## DaPOPO (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time for a worthy cause. Semper Fi to all of our (Those fighting the jihadist, no matter what country) Wounded Warriors and those who support them...


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2015)

DaPOPO said:


> Thanks for taking the time for a worthy cause. Semper Fi to all of our (Those fighting the jihadist, no matter what country) Wounded Warriors and those who support them...



Or De Oppreso Liber, for those of us of the non-jarhead persuasion.  But yes, absolutely.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2015)

DaPOPO said:


> Thanks for taking the time for a worthy cause. Semper Fi to all of our (Those fighting the jihadist, no matter what country) Wounded Warriors and those who support them...


 Thanks!


robbins.photo said:


> DaPOPO said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for taking the time for a worthy cause. Semper Fi to all of our (Those fighting the jihadist, no matter what country) Wounded Warriors and those who support them...
> ...


----------



## ak_ (Aug 12, 2015)

Bryston3bsst said:


> Yes sir....number 5 please in a 30 X 40....that will work just fine.



I like that one!


----------

